
Thought for Food: Imagined Consumption Reduces Actual Consumption (2010) - valiant-comma
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/330/6010/1530.full
======
valiant-comma
PDF of the full Science Magazine article:

[http://www.indiana.edu/~abcwest/pmwiki/CAFE/thought%20for%20...](http://www.indiana.edu/~abcwest/pmwiki/CAFE/thought%20for%20food.pdf)

